# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) مساعدة :  بعد تفليش نوكيا c7 , RM-675 -- اصبح الجهاز ميت ولا يستجيب للفونكس

## Hussam Ameen

بعد تفليش نوكيا c7
RM-675 
والكود الخاص بالجوال : 059b7w5  
اصبح الجهاز ميت ولا يستجيب للفونكس .. 
ويعطيني رسالة عدم العثور على جهاز , وانه لا يوجد هناك اتصال يو اس بي . 
والحل يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟    
أرجو الافادة يا اخوة ؟؟

----------


## abousalma007

جرب التفليش على كراك الانفينيتي بيست

----------


## bahr

جزاك الله

----------

